# Need chuck help/advise



## sdkidaho (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello,

I'm looking to buy a chuck that can handle different attachments and I'm not sure what to buy.  I've been looking at some from Grizzly, but then I wasn't sure on size and if these were even any good. 

This is what I'm talking about:
Shop our T10809 - 3.75" Wood Lathe Chuck Set at Grizzly.com

That same setup comes in 2.75", 3.75", 4.5", and 5.5" sizes. 

Is that a good chuck or is there another brand that would be better and comparable in price?

I can't say what exactly I'll be making as I just don't know yet. I'd like to try lots of things so I'm looking for versatility.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 28, 2015)

The Nova series chucks (available at PSI and other places) should be comparable in price point and tooling capacity.  I think the chuck body only comes in one particular size, but there are a nice selection of jaws made to fit it.


The larger the chuck body, the easier you will find it to work with larger projects.  However, it's a double edged sword ... the larger the chuck body, the more difficult you will find it to grip small items.  If all you are going to do is make pens and smaller items like 3 - 8 inch bowls and bottle stoppers, ornaments, ect ... then your selection is right on the money.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 28, 2015)

Actually the jaws have everything to do with what  it can grip on the small side not the body.  

With the nova for instance most all of the jaws can fit on any of the chucks.  You could have the largest chuck with the smallest jaws that will close down to almost nothing.  Pin jaws for example.      Of course that would be pointless really to have a big chuck body for small work.  

I've heard decent things about the grizzly model that's a vicmarc clone.  Not sure if the one you linked to is decent or not.  

If you have a woodcraft close I'd go and get the nova g3 on sale for $100 this month.  You will also need to buy an insert for your lathe but you can get inserts for any other lathes in the future as well.  

If you're going to drill on the lathe, go ahead and pick up the pen plus jaws as well. 

If you have a mini or midi lathe, anything bigger than the g3 is pretty unnecessary.  

The oneway talon also has an excellent reputation but coats more.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 28, 2015)

I made a (happy) decision to go with the Nova chucks due to the wide selection of jaws available. On the Nova (Teknatool) website, there is a "Refurb" option, where one can buy what are essentially new items at reduced prices. I took advantage of that, and have a chuck for each set of jaws that I own. Think about what that means re your work flow when turning stuff. (Think ahead to what you will eventually will have, not just what is on hand now.) So you can see that I am a happy camper with Nova. Something for you to consider before you get committed to one type of chuck or another, and the process of swapping out jaws and/or chucks as you work.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 28, 2015)

SteveG said:


> I made a (happy) decision to go with the Nova chucks due to the wide selection of jaws available. On the Nova (Teknatool) website, there is a "Refurb" option, where one can buy what are essentially new items at reduced prices. I took advantage of that, and have a chuck for each set of jaws that I own. Think about what that means re your work flow when turning stuff. (Think ahead to what you will eventually will have, not just what is on hand now.) So you can see that I am a happy camper with Nova. Something for you to consider before you get committed to one type of chuck or another, and the process of swapping out jaws and/or chucks as you work.



Unfortunately it seems the refurb values aren't quite what the used to be.    Still a nice line of equipment that I'm pleased with as well. 

Wouldn't you say the $99 woodcraft g3 is a decent value?


----------



## Charlie69 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've had a Barracuda c3000 ($179) for 8 years and have zero complaints.   The price includes 4 sets of jaws including spigot and pin jaws which are great for pens.  You don't mention what lathe you have but the c300 Is  theaded for 1x8 spindles and includes a 3/4x16adapter.   

The G3 Woodcraft has onsale doesn't include a threaded insert and you'll need either the pen or spigot jaws....Teknatool makes great chucks and some day I'll get one but the Psi is a great deal that comes with all the jaws you'll need to get started.   Find a 20% Psi coupon and it's an incredible bargain imo.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Actually the jaws have everything to do with what  it can grip on the small side not the body.
> 
> With the nova for instance most all of the jaws can fit on any of the chucks.  You could have the largest chuck with the smallest jaws that will close down to almost nothing.  Pin jaws for example.      Of course that would be pointless really to have a big chuck body for small work.
> 
> ...



This is all good advice!

If you get a chuck with the threaded insert, make sure the chuck matches  the thread on your head stock. Some of the smaller chucks have threads  of 1"x8 and while that will fit a lot of lathes, it won't fit the larger  lathes (which have 1-1/4"x8 threads).

I had a couple to the PSI  C3000 chucks and thought they were a great value. I have since upgraded  to SuperNova2 chucks only because I upgraded my lathe. I think the SN2  chucks have a littler better finish and have tighter tolerances but I  was very happy with the C3000 chucks. I probably would not have upgraded  had the C3000 chucks had a changeable insert.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 28, 2015)

The Nova chucks are a good product and should serve you very well. As mentioned, plenty of jaws. 
Contrary to previously stated, Nova has several chucks to choose from. The basic Chuck with Tommy bars can save you money and does not extend as far from the headstock if space is a concern.
Dan mentioned the Nova G3 being on sale. Might be the Best Buy and uses a turn key.....even if it does operate opposite most other chucks. (Left to tighten/right to loosen)
The pen jaws are a plus for sure. Recently on sale at Woodcraft. Maybe still.
Nova also has a quick mount system for jaws so you don't have take the time to take screws in and out each time.


----------



## JimB (Oct 29, 2015)

Charlie69 said:


> I've had a Barracuda c3000 ($179) for 8 years and have zero complaints.   The price includes 4 sets of jaws including spigot and pin jaws which are great for pens.  You don't mention what lathe you have but the c300 Is  theaded for 1x8 spindles and includes a 3/4x16adapter.
> 
> The G3 Woodcraft has onsale doesn't include a threaded insert and you'll need either the pen or spigot jaws....Teknatool makes great chucks and some day I'll get one but the Psi is a great deal that comes with all the jaws you'll need to get started.   Find a 20% Psi coupon and it's an incredible bargain imo.



I have this as well and have been very happy with it for the past 7 years. I use it on both my mini Jet1014vs and my large Grizzly Lathe with 16" swing. I've never used any other chuck so I can't compare it to the others.


----------



## KenV (Oct 29, 2015)

Charlie69 said:


> I've had a Barracuda c3000 ($179) for 8 years and have zero complaints.   The price includes 4 sets of jaws including spigot and pin jaws which are great for pens.  You don't mention what lathe you have but the c300 Is  theaded for 1x8 spindles and includes a 3/4x16adapter.
> 
> The G3 Woodcraft has onsale doesn't include a threaded insert and you'll need either the pen or spigot jaws....Teknatool makes great chucks and some day I'll get one but the Psi is a great deal that comes with all the jaws you'll need to get started.   Find a 20% Psi coupon and it's an incredible bargain imo.



My success with Barracuda Chuck on a Jet 1014vs has not been as good.  Gears tend to jam.  Have other chucks on my big lathe, but none of those present the challenges the Barracuda has presented to make it work.  Will replace the Barracuda this winter.


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well I may be the sole dissenter, but I hated my Nova Supernova II, major pita to change the jaws and I hate the lefty=tighty righty=loosey gearing on them. It is a notch up the ladder on expense, but having had several chucks, knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have any chuck other than an Easy Wood Tools Easy Chuck. it is simply the crème de la crème. Plenty opf jaw options, and you can literally change a set of jaws to another set in 20 seconds. The 'zoom' ring which allows finger tightening to just shy of final tightening is a time saver and another feature of the chuck that is just super convenient. Like many things, better costs more, but the price of the Easy Chuck is definitely worth it IMO


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 29, 2015)

A follow up to my previous post.
I do have the Nova G3. 
My primary and preferred chucks are OneWay Talons and Strongholds


----------



## low_48 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm with Fish30114. Hate the direction of the chuck key tightening, and whichever version Nova that had that little swivel section on the key. Only Oneway for me.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish30114 said:


> Well I may be the sole dissenter, but I hated my Nova Supernova II, major pita to change the jaws and I hate the lefty=tighty righty=loosey gearing on them. It is a notch up the ladder on expense, but having had several chucks, knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have any chuck other than an Easy Wood Tools Easy Chuck. it is simply the crème de la crème. Plenty opf jaw options, and you can literally change a set of jaws to another set in 20 seconds. The 'zoom' ring which allows finger tightening to just shy of final tightening is a time saver and another feature of the chuck that is just super convenient. Like many things, better costs more, but the price of the Easy Chuck is definitely worth it IMO



You aren't supposed to change jaws silly. That's why you own multiple chucks.  ;-)


----------



## shastastan (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish30114 said:


> Well I may be the sole dissenter, but I hated my Nova Supernova II, major pita to change the jaws and I hate the lefty=tighty righty=loosey gearing on them. It is a notch up the ladder on expense, but having had several chucks, knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have any chuck other than an Easy Wood Tools Easy Chuck. it is simply the crème de la crème. Plenty opf jaw options, and you can literally change a set of jaws to another set in 20 seconds. The 'zoom' ring which allows finger tightening to just shy of final tightening is a time saver and another feature of the chuck that is just super convenient. Like many things, better costs more, but the price of the Easy Chuck is definitely worth it IMO



I also like the Easy Chuck and am thankful that I got mine on sale for $319 this year.  I have bought 4 different sets of jaws.  For me it seems easier to change jaws than chucks.  I did discover recently that the spigot jaws on my Vicmarc close down more than than the spigot jaws on the easy chuck.  I really like the pen jaws on my Vicmarc and I'm not sure if Easy Chuck has those.  Seems like the new stuff comes out later than when I really need it the most


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 29, 2015)

I see that the Grizzley Chuck you linked has a 1" X 8 thread. No mention of inserts for other sizes. 
One of the other brands of chucks that allow you to change inserts would be a benefit. Then you can move your chuck between a mini/midi and full size lathes by changing an insert. 
A spindle adapter could be used but that moves the chuck and your work farther from the headstock.


----------



## sdkidaho (Oct 30, 2015)

I'll check all these out.  Thanks for all the advice - much appreciated.  It'll be for a Delta Midi Lathe.


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Fish30114 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I may be the sole dissenter, but I hated my Nova Supernova II, major pita to change the jaws and I hate the lefty=tighty righty=loosey gearing on them. It is a notch up the ladder on expense, but having had several chucks, knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have any chuck other than an Easy Wood Tools Easy Chuck. it is simply the crème de la crème. Plenty opf jaw options, and you can literally change a set of jaws to another set in 20 seconds. The 'zoom' ring which allows finger tightening to just shy of final tightening is a time saver and another feature of the chuck that is just super convenient. Like many things, better costs more, but the price of the Easy Chuck is definitely worth it IMO
> ...



Always a little slow Dan.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 31, 2015)

This is probably going to be an extensively stupid question but if I don't ask I won't know.  I want to drill pen blanks on my lathe and have already got a jacobs chuck and was putting aside money for a dedicated pen drilling chuck.

My question is frankly would I be better off buying a regular chuck of some sort for drilling or do the dedicated ones do a better job?

I really don't plan on doing any turning beyond pens for a good long while so it is really about which will do a better job for the money.

Thanks for any help, I just have no one to teach me any of this.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 31, 2015)

Lady_Acoma said:


> This is probably going to be an extensively stupid question but if I don't ask I won't know.  I want to drill pen blanks on my lathe and have already got a jacobs chuck and was putting aside money for a dedicated pen drilling chuck.  My question is frankly would I be better off buying a regular chuck of some sort for drilling or do the dedicated ones do a better job?  I really don't plan on doing any turning beyond pens for a good long while so it is really about which will do a better job for the money.  Thanks for any help, I just have no one to teach me any of this.



It's a great question.   Either the dedicated chuck will work or a scroll Chuck (nova, oneway, etc) with either pin jaws or dedicated pen drilling jaws will accomplish what you want. 

The dedicated is really only good for hing blanks to drill.   If you are sure that's all you'll ever do (pens) than it's more a matter of preference.  

If you want to be able to have flexibility for other prijdcts, spend the money for a regular chuck now.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Oct 31, 2015)

Excellent, thank you so much. :good:


----------



## sdkidaho (Nov 3, 2015)

So, I tend to analyze stuff to death before making a decision. 


Technatool Nova:
-Comparable in price (Haven't verified this yet.)
-Most jaws fit any body.
-Wide selection of jaws.
-Needs insert to connect to lathe, which allows use on multiple lathes.
-Possibly tighter tolerances than the c3000
-Has a quick mount system. (Is this an addition or built in?)
-Turn key operates opposite of other chucks, left to tighten, right to loosen.

Round Jaw #2
Wormwood screw
1x8 adapter
$128.95
4 jaw set
$113.20
-------
$242.15

-------------------------------------------
Barracuda c3000
-Price point is nice.
-Comes with 4 sets of jaws
-Includes 1x8 adapter.
-No changeable insert.

1x8 adapter
3/4x16 adapter
Wormwood screw
Pin Jaw
Step Jaw #1
Standard Jaw #2
Large Round Jaw #3
$179.99

-------------------------------------------
Easy Wood Tools Easy Chuck:
-Expensive.
-Several jaw options.
-Quickly and easily change jaws.
-Zoom ring for initial tightening.

Chuck and 1-3/8" dovetail jaws
$399
2-3/8" dovetail jaws
$69.99
1/2" Easy Reach dovetail jaws
$69.99
3-1/2"Easy Stepped dovetail jaws
$89.99
------
$628.97

-------------------------------------------
Grizzly:
3.75" model
Round Jaw #2
Step Jaw #1
Pin Jaw
Round Jaw #3
Flat Jaw
Wormwood screw
$169.95

4.5" model with same setup
$199.95

-------------------------------------------

I'm not sure that all of that information helped me, other than to know that the Easy Chuck system looks awesome, but is EXPENSIVE.  I think I'll pass on that for now as I can't even consider myself an amateur, let alone worthy of that kind of equipment...

I'm really thinking the Nova G3 or the Grizzly.  The Grizzly stuff would be cheaper to get in to, but I'm worried it might not have as many jaws available as compared to the Nova...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 4, 2015)

Just get the nova. 

Don't buy tons of jaw sets up front though.  Just get what you need.


----------



## sdkidaho (Nov 6, 2015)

I think you're right. I'll just get the Nova G3 and add jaws as I need them. I found it with the 2" jaws and the adapter I need for $130 total including shipping. I actually found it for $128 but $2 more got the actual adapter from teknatool. 

I think I'll buy one other set of jaws as well. I have a Delta Midi Lathe 46-250, so that's a 10" swing. Would this be a good set of jaws for bowls and plates and such:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JJDIG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Thanks again for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2015)

You need #2 jaws.

the mini-cole jaws you lined are ONLY used at low speed for finish turning the very bottom of a bowl or platter.

All other work should be on a set of dovetail or profiled jaws.


----------



## sdkidaho (Nov 6, 2015)

Duly noted. So you're talking about these jaws?:
http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-8302-Inf...TF8&qid=1446829369&sr=1-22&keywords=Nova+jaws

And then I'd need the one I listed above to be able to finish the bottoms of those projects?


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 6, 2015)

Good choice on the G3. Yes to the standard #2 jaws. Also, get the pen turning jaws to put on this to hold your pen blanks while drilling on the lathe.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 6, 2015)

sdkidaho said:


> Duly noted. So you're talking about these jaws?:
> http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-8302-Inf...TF8&qid=1446829369&sr=1-22&keywords=Nova+jaws
> 
> And then I'd need the one I listed above to be able to finish the bottoms of those projects?



These jaws are the Infinity Quick Change Jaws.  
You are into more money with the Chuck that these fit onto.
Best off to start with standard G3 Chuck which should come with standard #2 detail jaws. These jaws a have two screws each to switch jaws.
This will save you money.
As for the cole jaws, you probably don't need those right off the bat. There are other ways to finish the bottom of a bowl. If you want to do small bowls and have the cash, go ahead. They do work well.


----------



## sdkidaho (Nov 6, 2015)

Crap - ok, I'm confusing myself then. 

This is the Nova G3 I found:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I know the other place had it for $99, but by the time you added the adapter and shipping, it was cheaper from Amazon. 

So is that the right G3 #2 jaw like you guys are talking about?


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 6, 2015)

sdkidaho said:


> Crap - ok, I'm confusing myself then.
> 
> This is the Nova G3 I found:
> NOVA 48202 G3 Wood Turning Chuck Insert Type - Power Lathe Chucks - Amazon.com
> ...



Bingo! This is the basic G3 with the #2 dovetail jaws. This site looks like you still need to order the insert for your lathe.


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2015)

sdkidaho said:


> Crap - ok, I'm confusing myself then.
> 
> This is the Nova G3 I found:
> NOVA 48202 G3 Wood Turning Chuck Insert Type - Power Lathe Chucks - Amazon.com
> ...


 
yes, those are the #2 jaws.

here's the "Pen Plus" jaws that are very handy:

NOVA 6034 Pen Plus Jaws - Woodworking Project Kits - Amazon.com


----------

